# Laptop Cards...let me explain



## ReformedWretch (Oct 30, 2005)

You know the slot in a lap top where you can place your wireless network card? Does anyone make one of those drives that you can plug into a desk top?

I have a lap top wireless card that I would like to use in my desk top PC. Is it possible?


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2005)

I may be getting a wireless card and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2005)

I may be getting a wireless card and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Oct 30, 2005)

I really have no idea how well these work, I just did a google search and they came up.

http://www.bb-elec.com/quatech.asp

Again, I really have no idea as to how well these will work.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 30, 2005)

Cool, I am gonna look into that, THANKS!


----------

